# Lock miter router bit.



## Bearpaw (Mar 19, 2008)

Does anyone have an idea how to use this bit freehand instead of in a router table? Some kind of jig, maybe.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Do you not have a router table?


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

The locking miter bit is primarily used with a router table. You sorta need the fence on the table to help with the set-up. It also be can be used with a horizontal router table also. You could try it free hand. But then don't expect to have any sorta of a good match.


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

The lock miter bit could be a handful to use freehand unless you have some sort of jig to hold/guide the router. I've never seen any jigs for free-hand use of this bit. I've only used a router table with a fence for this bit.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

Are you talking the drawer lock miter bit? You cannot use it freehand. It's hard enough to match up the joint with a router table and a fence, the line of cut and the depth of cut have to be PERFECTLY matched.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

+1


> Are you talking the drawer lock miter bit? You cannot use it freehand. It s hard enough to match up the joint with a router table and a fence, the line of cut and the depth of cut have to be PERFECTLY matched. - northwoodsman


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I'd bet you could …with a considerable amount of effort and trial and error use a lock miter but in a hand held router, but they can be frustrating on a table (which they are made for); it would test the patience of Job to use it free hand (says me, who has not tried one free hand).


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Yep, definately want a table to get a good joint, You can use a hand router with an edge guide but only with pure luck will you get anything of reasonable quality.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

> I d bet you could …with a considerable amount of effort and trial and error use a lock miter but in a hand held router, but they can be frustrating on a table (which they are made for); it would test the patience of Job to use it free hand (says me, who has not tried one free hand).
> 
> - Fred Hargis


Why would you even try? You are almost guaranteed a failure. There are most likely many better suited solutions for this joint that are not only safer but are going to yield better results. I certainly wouldn't encourage someone to go down this path or provide hope that it's a possible solution.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

That type of bit has one piece run flat, the mate, on edge. You can't get the vertical cut to work with a handheld. Hell, it's tough enough *with* a fence.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Even the thought of using it freehand is scary…


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I would never use a bit that big freehand, but it would help to cut off a lot of the waste first at the table saw.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i agree with whats been said.that bit is not meant for freehand work.you'll never get a perfect match,and thats what you want ?


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I use a jig on the router table and its still tricky to get right. There's nothing to stop the board from being pulled into the bit using it freehand.


----------



## AlanWS (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm sure you could use it with a fence attached to a freehand router. But I would expect it's considerably easier to build a router table and then use that.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

Bearpaw - this bit is designed to be used in a router table with a fence. If nothing else, for safety sake please do not attempt to use it in a hand held router.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Bearpaw - this bit is designed to be used in a router table with a fence. If nothing else, for safety sake please do not attempt to use it in a hand held router.
> 
> - northwoodsman


+1 if you dont have a router table use another method.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

> Bearpaw - this bit is designed to be used in a router table with a fence. If nothing else, for safety sake please do not attempt to use it in a hand held router.
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> ...


I barely get it to work on a router table! and usually there is colorful language at that!!!


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

People have been known to set one up on a router table, and then walked away from that table, and as long as they used same exact sized stock, didn't have any set up problems. 

It's an awesome joint if you don't have to fiddle to get to it.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I wrote this blog post almost 5 years ago. It's a nearly foolproof method. There are also some helpful comments provided in the thread.

And, as I've pointed out, once you get the formulas for your bit height and fence distance, you can join any thickness board with no test cuts. All you need is a good quality height gauge.

You also need a router table. Don't try to freehand with that bit.


----------

